# Envoi de documents de ''pages'' vers dropbox ios4.2



## wayne (16 Décembre 2010)

Je vois que maintenant, avec page, on peut enregistrer sur un serveur WebDAV. Est-ce que ça permet de publier dans ses dossiers dropbox? Si oui, comment faire?
C'est dommage de ne pouvoir qu'importer des fichiers de dropbox vers pages ( ou numbers) et ne pas pouvoir publier dans l'autre sens après. Grosse lacune de la part d'Apple qui ne nous habitue pas a ça.


----------



## Jellybass (23 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas une erreur mais bien un choix : Apple propose (/impose) aux utilisateurs d'utiliser sa solution propriétaire (MobileMe) plutôt qu'une autre.

C'est d'autant plus rageant que DropBox est bien supérieure à l'iDisk encore à ce jour.

QuickOffice propose un accès complet à DropBox, mais il est à bien des égards inférieur à iWork.


----------



## wayne (24 Décembre 2010)

Dommage. Meme si, il faut le reconnaitre, MobileMe progresse et, parait-il, devrait se révéler en 2011. Soyons patient. 
Personnellement, je ne regrette pas mon compte MobileMe mais dropbox a une utilisation plus simple.


----------



## Jellybass (24 Décembre 2010)

Idem. J'utilise les deux, mais je réfléchis de plus en plus à me prendre un compte DropBox payant. DropBox est quand même _vraiment très pratique._


----------



## MacSedik (24 Décembre 2010)

Salut ! 

Tiens ça pourrait t'intéresser... 
Lien


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Tiens ça pourrait t'intéresser...
> Lien



Merci pour le tuto, cela peut être intéressant


----------



## wayne (27 Décembre 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Tiens ça pourrait t'intéresser...
> Lien



Pas mal, mais il faut quand meme se remettre sur l'iMac pour le classement. Dommage.


----------

